# Paragon (finally landed) - 3/28 Update - Added Video Sound Clip



## MichaelW (Mar 24, 2022)

Well, I've finally landed on a Paragon configuration that I'm super stoked about.
This is my 3rd Paragon build and after a lot of experimentation with the first one I built I've finally landed on this config that's the best sounding of all 3.

Mods:
R3, R17 Changed to 10k as per Analogman's schematic
Gain pots changed to B250k for wider gain range
"Warmer tone" mod as per @ckaudioeffects schematic
No charge pump, runs at 9v
Carbon Comp resistors in a few spots as per Analogman's BOM
Carbon Film resistors in a few spots as per Analogman's BOM
Clipping switches exposed in mini toggles.

I socketed the diodes but running the stock MA828/1S1588 configuration in it right now.

I've done some side by side comparisons with the Paragon Mini I just built as well as my DemonFX King of Drive clone (which was my only reference since I don't have a real King of Tone).
There's no doubt that the Paragon's sound better than the DemonFX clone, there's a more 3 dimensional quality to the sound. Not sure if this is just from better components or what. But in comparison the clone sounds a bit flat and lifeless. You probably would not notice this in a mix or in a live setting but, hey, this whole project has been about splitting hairs for me hahah!

I went back and forth about where to put the switches and actually have a box I drilled with the switches located on the back of box between the jacks. But it's a bit fiddly back there with the cables and stuff so I decided to put them on top between the foot switches. I used the shortest bat Taiway switches I could find and the dress nuts help protect the switches from being knocked when stomping. I used the "feather click" 3PDT foot switches from LMSwitches so it doesn't require a hard stomp to activate and also raised them so there's more clearance above the mini toggles. Still, this is probably not the best location for a "vigorous" stomper. It works well for me since I use it in my desktop studio rig and do all my switching by hand.

I can't say definitively if the carbon resistors are making any difference but the end result, "sum of all the mods" is a freaking awesome sounding pedal, super flexible, lots of applications from barely pushed cleans to full on distortion all in one pedal.
I think it sounds a lot better than the stock PedalPCB build which sounded "bright" to me. This build is warmer, and it's got that "magic mid-range" thing going on that the real KOT does. Sounds great with my humbucker guitars (PRS McArty 594, Eastman T185MX, PRS S2 Starla) but it REALLY seems to shine for single coil use. I have a partscaster Strat with Lollar Dirty Blonde pickup set that just sounds freaking awesome thru this pedal. I also have a Nash T-63 with Lollars that sounds great.

I have a buddy that wants one now in the exact same configuration and I'm building one for my brother, hah. 
Now that I've got all the bits and pieces worked out it should be a fairly quick build. I've learned so much from this forum and my first Paragon was my very first pedal build only a couple months ago!


----------



## TravisM (Mar 24, 2022)

Looks like a nice, clean build. Do you find yourself actually using the clipping switches much? I ask because I'm gathering components for a paragon build myself and I bought both the DIP switches and the micro switches like this. Does the volume drop much when you toggle?


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 24, 2022)

TravisM said:


> Looks like a nice, clean build. Do you find yourself actually using the clipping switches much? I ask because I'm gathering components for a paragon build myself and I bought both the DIP switches and the micro switches like this. Does the volume drop much when you toggle?


For sure I like having the clipping switches accessible as opposed to the DIP switches. I know the the original design was "set and forget" but I just think there's so much flexibility and different sounds to be had out of this circuit it's a shame to make it so hard to get to. 

I haven't had it long enough to actually "use" it very much hahah. I recorded a sample track just messing around and comparing it to how I recorded the track originally. There's definitely a volume drop in the hard clipping stages but it's not as much of a drop as in the actual Bluesbreaker circuit, which the KOT is based on. So the way around that is to use the hard clipping in a different channel then level balance between the two sides. For instance, one scenario is set up the Red channel with soft clipping, then yellow channel with hard clipping and compensate the level knobs, then you can switch back and forth or cascade one into the other. I was dialing up some pretty cool "dimed Tweed deluxe" tones this way. The other way that I was getting some great lead tones for recording is running some slight compression before the Paragon. You could set the output of the compressor or a boost pedal to compensate for the volume drop in hard clip mode. 

Last note about the hard clippers, one thing I experimented with is using BAT41 diodes in the hard clipping spots. I actually like them better than the 1S1588's, but I also tried running 2x BAT41's in series for each hard clipper spot. You get less volume drop this way but it also halves the amount of clipping. It actually sounds pretty cool if you're not looking for the more saturated "distortion" sounds. If you socket the diodes you'll have all kinds of options at your disposal. The possibilities are endless, you could run the Yellow channel with BAT41's in series but stock on the Red channel, or the other way around, or run LED's instead of silicon diodes in one of the channels, or Germanium diodes. I have some BAT42 and BAT43's that I have yet to play around with. Theoretically on paper the BAT42's should clip sooner than the BAT41's and might be worth investigating in either the hard or soft clipping positions.


----------



## junderwood (Mar 26, 2022)

Whoooooa that is super super clean work. Kudos, you've made a real work of art! I'd love to hear a recording comparing your different iterations of this pedal if you still have them. This one is on my to-build list fo' sho'


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 26, 2022)

junderwood said:


> Whoooooa that is super super clean work. Kudos, you've made a real work of art! I'd love to hear a recording comparing your different iterations of this pedal if you still have them. This one is on my to-build list fo' sho'


Thanks for the kind words, I'm still blown away at some of the builds and particularly the artwork I see from folks here. I'm just a rookie but trying learn and improve my builds. I'll try to find some time this week to mix down a couple of tracks. My BA282/1SS133 version of the pedal (Paragon Mini) is definitely a "meatier" sounding pedal with more oomph and volume. The MS858/1S1588 version by comparison is more "transparent" (whatever that means). 

I'm actually surprised no one said anything but the gut shot pic I posted above was actually the wrong picture. I took that shot after completing the build but before firing it up. Once again I wired the jacks backwards as I found out hahah. I have a real mental block about that for some reason. I think I've wired the jacks backwards on every pedal I've built so far....can't seem to get it through my skull "sleeve-negative, tip-hot, sleeve-negative, tip-hot". Hahah.


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 26, 2022)

Nice build! I like the idea of using SPDT instead of inside dip switches. I've got the PCB on my desk so it's in my next couple of builds. Just waiting for the diodes to land in my mail box. I also think I'll skip the charge pump and mod for 9v. When you refer to "Analogman's BOM", any chance you can share the details?


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 27, 2022)

pcb rookie said:


> Nice build! I like the idea of using SPDT instead of inside dip switches. I've got the PCB on my desk so it's in my next couple of builds. Just waiting for the diodes to land in my mail box. I also think I'll skip the charge pump and mod for 9v. When you refer to "Analogman's BOM", any chance you can share the details?



Absolutely! Everything I know about pedals in general and the KOT circuit in particular I read right here on this forum! (and a few other places on the interwebz...)

First of all, most of the mod's I've done I've copped from @ckaudioeffects so the credit goes to him. Check out this thread and the link to his excellent tutorial.

In these documents he lists the specific locations where Analogman uses Carbon Comp resistors and carbon film resistors based on his examination of multiple actual KOT's. I can't say that I can hear an audible difference but there's a "mojo factor" involved. This is a bit of a controversial subject in the amp world (and I guess the pedal world). Whether carbon comp resistors make a tonal difference.  Kinda like I like to run Paper-in-oil tone caps in my guitar tone circuits, but do they really sound different or better than Orange drops? Ummm...not really, but I still like to use them I highly recommend his "warmer tone mod". I makes a pretty significant difference. I really don't know why the full size Paragon sounds as bright as it does. The "Mini" Paragon does not sound as bright and it's essentially the same bits and pieces with some minor differences.

As for the Analogman schematic, I came across this post from @Chuck D. Bones, whom I have learned to listen to when he opines Such a wealth of knowledge, he's become an unwitting sensei to me through his posts (maybe unwillingly...hahah). In this post he links the allegedly actual schematic of the KOT V4 and you can see where the BOM differs from the Paragon. (C1, C12, R3, R19)

And finally the higher gain mod of swapping the Gain pot from B100k to B250k was a suggestion also from @Chuck D. Bones. It was in my first Paragon (and first pedal ever) build thread here. I think this is a "best of all worlds" mod where you don't "lose" any of the low gain capabilities of the pedal but extend the accessible gain range without having to choose either hi or low gain.

There's also discussion about how to drop the charge pump from the Paragon which I have found to make a lot more sense for this pedal. I can still run it at 18v if I want the headroom, but I haven't seen the need. It just "feels" better at 9v.

Hope this helps!


----------



## pcb rookie (Mar 27, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Absolutely! Everything I know about pedals in general and the KOT circuit in particular I read right here on this forum! (and a few other places on the interwebz...)
> 
> First of all, most of the mod's I've done I've copped from @ckaudioeffects so the credit goes to him. Check out this thread and the link to his excellent tutorial.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking time to share all the details. It’s highly appreciated! 😃


----------



## Big Monk (Mar 27, 2022)

This thread and others like it inspired me to go in today and do some minor surgery on my PM.

I had already gone in once and made the Treble/Presence caps larger (22 nF) and today I changed the input caps (C1/C12) to 33 nF, C4/C17 to 18 nF, put the 56 pF across R7/R15 and swapped the 100kB Gain/Drive pots for 250kB.

This was already my favorite drive pedal along with my chip swapped SD-1, but this seems to have taken it the rest of the way.


----------



## fig (Mar 27, 2022)

Excellent build and report! Thank you!


----------



## giovanni (Mar 27, 2022)

Very cool build! I can’t wait to build this myself, the KOT seems to be one of those pedals most people love and besides the hype, I really wanna try it!


----------



## MichaelW (Mar 28, 2022)

junderwood said:


> Whoooooa that is super super clean work. Kudos, you've made a real work of art! I'd love to hear a recording comparing your different iterations of this pedal if you still have them. This one is on my to-build list fo' sho'



@junderwood

Ok here's a quick video clip of the two different Paragons.

I know I was waxing poetic about what a great "low gain" pedal it is and how great it sounds with single coils, heh, so funny that my video is at medium high gain settings with humbuckers  But I already had the stems for this set up for a different project on the PRS forum, just re-purposing it here.

Guitar is my Eastman T185MX with Lollar Low Wind pickups. Custom 50's wiring with 525k CTS pots and Vitamin-Q caps.

Signal chain is: Guitar->TC Polytune3 pedal w/Buffer on-> Keeley Compressor (tiny bit of compression)->Paragon Mini w/BA282/1SS133's ->Paragon w/MA858/1S1588's -> UAD Apollo Twin X interface -> UAD Unison amp model (Fuch ODS clean channel) with some reverb and delay added.

First half of the solo is the MA858 Paragon, second half is the BA282. Both set with as close to identical settings as I could get them.
Both Red and Yellow Channels on, both hard and soft clipping switches on. Gain at about 1 o'clock.

The guitar is set with both pickups position with the tone rolled off a tad on both pickups and the volume rolled off a bit on the neck. (So about a 40-60 blend of neck and bridge pickups.

The irony is that I can hear a marked difference when I sit and compare the pedals side by side....but in a mix, when I listen back to the recording I can't hear any difference at all. Just goes to show you.......I dunno.....we spend a lot of time fretting about diodes and crap and at the end of the day it's how it all sits in a mix that makes the difference hahah.

I'll try to set something up to record some lower gain and "boosted clean" sounds.

Oh and apologize for the clams, I can't play this solo without hitting a few clunkers.

M-


----------



## giovanni (Mar 28, 2022)

Woah! Nice guitar playing right there! That’s a really great solo, one of my favorites!


----------



## MichaelW (Apr 1, 2022)

My first happy "customer"!

I built this exact configuration Paragon for my brother who actively gigs.









He got it earlier this week and texted me this morning:


----------

